# My Camera skills are horrible



## tims880 (Jun 29, 2006)

No tripod just my shakey hands. Cheap nikon coolpix s2600.
What am I doing wrong....no flash


----------



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

No flash? As in you want it to flash or it doesn't work. To me the pictures look bright enough, just a bit blurry and grainy, neither of which a flash will help with. If you are on fully automatic mode then the camera will decide when it thinks flash is needed. Switching to manual mode if it has one is a whole other ballgame.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't think you're doing anything wrong, the camera is probably maxed out in these conditions.Flash wont help since it'll be direct flash and you'll just get glare.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

looking very fuzzy, sure you are not in macro mode?
As always with low light photos, a stand will make a big difference, the camera captures all of your hands shaking for as long as the shutter is open, and the darker it is, the longer it will be open.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Jason Baliban's website was a great help to me when I started taking aquarium photos.

Planted Aquarium Tank Articles - Planted Aquarium Photography with a Point and Shoot Camera - Project Aquarium


----------



## tims880 (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks good reading....


----------

